# Trying to find flattest folding safety glasses



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I've on the hunt for some thin profile safety glasses. I have a few but they all curve out and snap at the tempo hinge areas.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...RDOVR~0550013P/Safety%2BGlasses.jsp?locale=en

I like those and use those but would like something with a flatter folding profile for my needs as space is a priminium in my kit bags. I tried asking around but did not find any help. Please don't suggest anything else as right now I'm just interested in thinner units.

I've used the follow before:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...RDOVR~0550120P/Safety%2BGoggles.jsp?locale=en

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...tercraft%2BWraparound%2BGlasses.jsp?locale=en

Was thinking of going with the Sawfly's ( http://www.revisioneyewear.com/sawfly.html ) but IIRC they don't fold near flat which means if you get any pressure on it you'll snap the hingles. >.<; Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

"ess" also makes ballistic quality eyewear.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks mate but are they the flatter kind or the convex shape ones like safety glasses I've used?


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Have a look at their website. I am not sure is they will be flat enough for you. There is a store on Kipling that sells them if you want to take a look.


----------

